# Brits in Cape Town



## Langers78 (Apr 5, 2012)

Living in the southern suburbs and wondered which pubs Brits use in Cape Town and surrounds?


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Not too many since there are quite a lot of dodgy ones about

Forrestors Arms in Newlands is a good one
In the waterfront you have Mitchells


----------



## Iaininsa (Aug 28, 2011)

Why not try Peddlers and also Barristers in Newlands (which has more Brits than Forries).


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
I know where you're coming from. The biggest thing I miss about home (apart from family of course!) is the local pub.
I've been to the toad on the road in lakeside a few times, it's pretty nice, safe, family friendly. Also been to a pub in chelsea village which was nice, can't remember the name now though!


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Langers78 said:


> Living in the southern suburbs and wondered which pubs Brits use in Cape Town and surrounds?


I stay in Blouberg and plenty of expat pubs over here like The Royal Oak, Fergies, etc and most of them have alternate British quiz nights too!


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

yozzi said:


> I stay in Blouberg and plenty of expat pubs over here like The Royal Oak, Fergies, etc and most of them have alternate British quiz nights too!


Don't know how they made me an expat in Sri Lanka? Nowhere nr Blouberg!


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.

My email address is alpha_diagnostics at hotmail dot com

Best wishes

Chris


----------

